

Who needs WebSockets for a liveblog when you can just use 3 static files on S3? - Terretta
http://arstechnica.com/staff/2013/03/how-ars-slayed-the-moonshark-on-building-and-running-liveblogs/

======
gobengo
Ha, the general strategy of archiving the Content you need to 'bootstrap' an
initial display in S3 is what we do at Livefyre.

For example, a Comment widget hits this when it loads on the page, which uses
Varnish to do an ESI from S3, which is super low cost compared to going to the
application layer.
<http://bootstrap.livefyre.com/bs3/livefyre.com/4/NTg0/init>

He left out an important detail about where 'recent.json' is served from. I
hypothesize WordPress itself as a dynamic request, meaning you still need to
scale that proportional to your viewership. If it were in S3, it wouldn't be
true real-time as S3 has double-digit-second latency in updates.

